# Make Mono Cast Farther!!!!!!!!!!!!



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

buy a can of teflon ludricant and spray it on your line (mono only) directly on the spool on your reel *get all the line good.* makes mono cast 1/3 longer for one or two cast. if you surf/pier fish with big baits you dont cast much anyway and if you do just spray it again. I learned this fishin the stratus/javalin pro bass tour for a few years. it works wonders for mono but dont use it on braid.try it and youll cast your mono farther than you ever thought you could!!no lie. used to be a well guarded secret among fresh water bass fisherman dont no if its a secret anymore some of you may have heard of it but i thought ide share it anyway. i was amazed the first time i tried it it made a sure believer outta me.the extra distance was without a dout very noticable and made the casting much easier not any birdnesting goin on at all. it was a neccesity after my first cast with it. remember only works for 1-2 cast then you gotta spray it again. it being teflon lubricant makes any excess good for the reel and youll keep your reel well lubed in the process. but mainly the extra distance is the idea it will turn a 25 foot cast into a 50-75 foot cast 75 foot cast into a 100-125 foot cast and a 100-125 foot cast into a 150-175 foot cast and so on . have fun with the added distance and catchin more fish<


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*And...*

The Teflon spray is good for the environment - namely the ocean???? Last time I checked, it was not...  It's not like WD-40 which is made from fish oil...

Sandcrab


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

heh i fish with braid anyway and it cast as far as i need. dont ever use it anymore myself. this is a distance casting forum and teflon spray will make mono cast a hell of alot farther>>>>>>>>


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

have fun with the added distance and *catchin more fish* Quote


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

huh. and hope you catch more fish.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Take some lessons from a good instructor  this will help you cast a lot further than any spray will ever do.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

if ti doesn't degrade your 20# line to 2#...you have to be careful with what you put on plastics...they will degrade or turn brittle in some applications...jmho


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I said i used it fishing in professional bass tournament and never had any problem with it affecting the integrity of my line. and there was thousands of dollors at stake. dont use it. doesnt matter to me just a thought on DISTANCE CASTING wich is what this forum is about.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

and also take lessons??? on throwin a fishin pole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!jees!!!!!!!!!whats this world comin to!!!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> also take lessons??? on throwin a fishin pole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!jees!!!!!!!!!whats this world comin to!!!!


Any of the guys below (and several more not on the list) could give most of us here a few pointers on distance casting. 

SportCast U.S.A. Nationals 
2004 150 Gram World’s Class results

Masters
1 Tommy Farmer 819.26
2 Rolland Johnson 789.93
3 Larry Brooks 775.36
Men's AAA
1 Earl Blake 725.57
2 Bill Halpin Jr. 717.12
3 Tres Irby 698.81
4 Richard Burton 643.06
5 Conn Leahy 618.88


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Yeh With 2 Pound Test A 40 Mile An Hour Wind At Your Back A Small Weight A Light Action Pole Thats 20 Feet Long And Watever Else!!!!!! Ive Seen Someone Hit A Golf Ball 450 Yards Over A Quarter Mile!!!!! But It Wasnt Teqnique It Was Tools> BUT I WILL GIVE CREDIT WERE CREDIT IS DUE A 200 YARD CAST IS IMPRESSIVE BUT I IMAGINE THAT THEIR "TOOLS" HAD ALOT TO DO WITH IT PROBALLY MORE THAN ANY SKILL.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Come on out to the casting field and give it a try, you will most likely pick up some casting pointers, and you will meet some great people for sure. It's not quiet like you imagine, and it is impressive. Everyone uses the same weight and the same diameter line, you cast with the rod of your choice, reels are usually 5500 or 6500 size abu. Every rod used by the folks on that list is nearer or less than 14 feet. Weights are 125 grams, over 4 ounces, and 150 grams, over 5 ounces. Lines are around 10 and 12 pound test. It takes tools, you can buy the tools, but you can't buy the distance, that is skill.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

clinder said:


> I IMAGINE THAT THEIR "TOOLS" HAD ALOT TO DO WITH IT PROBALLY MORE THAN ANY SKILL.


We don't know each other bud, but do you realize that *world class* casters are on this forum? Any of them could outcast either one of us using anything you hand them. No question about it. 

There is a *tremendous *amount of skill involved. 
 Sheesh... troll?
.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

iD LIKE TO COMPETE IN THAT!!! I CAN SLING THE HELL OUTTA A SINKER WITH NO HOOK LEADER OR NOTHIN. BUT THEN IM A PROFFESIONAL GOLFER. RYTHM IS WAT I ATTTRIBUTE MY CASTING ABILITIES TO. I CAST MY EIGHT FOOTER OFF TYBEE PIER WITH A 5OZ FARTHER THAM ANYONE IVE SEEN OUT THERE. SOMEWERE AROUND 100-150 YARDS AS LONG AS THE WIND ISNT IN MA FACE. THATS 450 FEET WITH A EIGHT FOOTER AND 85 POUND TEST BRAID. I DONT NO WAT I COULD DO WITH A 14 FOOT POLE AND OF MY CHOICE WITH JUST A WEIGHT. MAYBE YOU DONT NO ME!!!!!!!!BUBBA IVE HAD SOMEONE ASK IF I DO OR IF I WOULD COMPETE IN EM WHILE ON THE TYBEE PIER AFTER WATCHIN ME SLING MY POLE OFF THERE. ALSO TOOLS IN THIS CASE OBVIOUSLY THE ROD IS A PRETY BIG FACTOR. AND MY NAME AINT BUD EITHER.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Keep an eye out for the next Sportcast get together. Maybe you can come on down and show them how to do it. 

You did see that figure 819.26, didn't you? 

OBTW, nothing derogatory was meant by me using the term Bud. 
.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Right On Thats A Long Way Didnt Say I Was Better Than Them. But I Can Throw A rod and reel Farther and better Than You Obviously Think. but then again how could you no youve never seen me cast. Give Me Pole Of Chioce A 4-5oz And 10 Pound Test And I Could Compete. Quit Givin Me Grief Man.


819ft. = 273 YARDS


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I love you all!  fellow fisher persons.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

OK...nuff said...it's all in what ya want. Some like to cast competively, some like to cast to catch fish, and others like to do both. I have yet to see a nice size fish grab a tennis ball with an 8 oz inside, and likewise, haven't seen anyone throw an 8 oz with a mullet on the hook during a tournament in the field. It's kinda like racing...which is where my screen name comes from...what goes on at the track will translate to cars sometime in the future. I used to race, but couldn't tell you the first thing about A/C or a heater core, because we didn't have 'em in our race cars. Have one in my road car, but take it to someone who knows about that when it needs fixed. We are talking two entirely different ballgames here.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

right on sprtracer! i might have to check in on that casting competition though. maybe ill go out to the driving range tommorow and laser some cast first. ill report my findings!!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I'll be glad to let you try some equipment that is capable of record distances in the right hands. That's a good idea to to try the driving range, don't trust their signs, measure it off with a tape. Pro golfer and pro bass, you may as well add pro caster. Look forward to meeting you.........Wayne Hill


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

They say that self confidence is half the game....

Clinder, we'd love to have you come out to an event. You'd meet some great people and maybe learn a thing or two that would make that cast off the pier even more impressive.

Just to clarify, it was 10 lb test and about 15 mph tailwind.

Tommy


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks for the info. i live in georgia do they ever have any competitions here?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

The closest events held to Savannah area are in Wilmington and St. Augustine. But it is still worth it to go. Both events are in the spring. It is addictive.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

great. is there a web site for these things?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Try these two sites www.floridasurffishing.net, and www.sportcastusa.blogspot.com, at the golf course be safe..........Kingfish


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks kingfish. I work at the course so i can do it after its closed and we got laser guns that give distance accurate to 3 feet that ill give me a fairly accurate reading. im gonna try it today ill post my findings tonight! i dont have gear for competition casting but i do have a 600.00 shimono setup im gonna try then if it looks promising im gonna try some light line and a long rod. like i said i can get my 8 footer with 85 pound power pro braid about 100-150 yards with bait in 5-8oz. never tried with just weight. i think if i can do that with this gear im sure by goin to 10-12 pound mono and nothin but a 4 or five oz sinker on the end with nothin else i could make a cast that would be prety darn immpressive. never tried my current gear with just a sinker though so im curious to find out. i venture to say i could maybe reach 150 yards easily with just a sinker but not sure. i got a prety good eye for distance in yards bein a golf pro so i dont think my estimates from the pier arent to far off. i will say that 150yards deffinatly are with a west wind as i could never reach that that distance with no wind using 85 pound braid! ill let you no how i do and you could give me some advice if you dont mind.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

clinder,
Looks like you're serious. My original take on your earlier posts were that you were just on here to stir up stuff. That's why I jumped in. My bad.

Let us know how you did on your casting test.

The folks on this group have a wealth of knowledge and are willing to share it. I've learned a lot from them. 

cheers...
.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

got a fiveoz river sinker 173yards in the rain on my last cast. took me a few minutes to get goin as i had the brake on my calcutta700te a little tight to begin with. first cast were in the 110-115 range then i slowly loosened the brakes for more distance. i could of gotten a little farther but the wind died down as it staarted to rain and i was on the clock!!! after the 173 yard cast i really tried to lay in to it and i think my line caught the rod tip cause i broke the line half way through the cast. no bird nest or fluff though and i cant wait to catch a down wind day in some cold air to try it out. i noticed that i always cast farther in cold air i believe cause its thinner and no humidity. the 173 yard was about 85-90%power and on a 8 foot shimano tallus medium heavy action rod with a newspool of 50 pound power pro braid that i put on today.the new line wasa little stiff and i think with a little wear i could throw it harder with more confidence. is this respectable givin the line size and rod lenght (519ft.)?? also what would be the specks on a tournament casting quality rod. I can swing the head of a golf club around 130mph and we got a gun that ill measure speed. i think i might try it with my rod tip cause i had that sucker movin alot fast than a golf club for sure!!! 

I fish tybee pier 3-5 days a week and for twelve hours or more each time. in a week i probally throw my heaver 100-200 times every week with 4,5,6and bait as hard as i can maybe this is y i seem to be good at it. in fact i trow that darn thing so much i have to do internal work on it every 4 months or so and i dont mean just a cleanin and grease! ive just started doin this work myself as ive grown more confident takin a 400dollar reel apart without screwin it up. let me tell you to this things got some parts!!!!!!!!!!springs and pins and every thing in between. its got one spring loaded pin in the crank shaft just inside the drag thats the size of the following line - talk about a pain to work with!!!!!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> the 173 yard was about 85-90%power and on a 8 foot shimano tallus medium heavy action rod with a newspool of 50 pound power pro braid that i put on today.


Wow, that's a really good cast. Especially with that equipment. I bet you could flat out smoke a cast with a 12' or bigger rod. 
Next time you're casting at your golf course, is there any way you can video tape it? I'd love to see what you're doing out there. I'm sure lots of people here would love to see it, too. 

Both Nick at Breakaway and Tres at Hatteras Outfitters have some very good video of them casting on their respective web sites. 

Casting videos are da bomb. Tape away, my friend.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yes i have access to some video equipment can i put it on this site??


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

found the videos and some sequence picts. I was already casting with what they called a pendulum cast on my own. never new it had a name i had figuered that out on my own on tybee pier when it was empty. maybe thats another reason i throw it as far as i do cause i throw that same cast 100-200 times a week. this is great i never new people were so seriuos about casting i thought i was the only one that would bring my bait right back in just to cast it again. i cant wait to get a video on here. i made need some help doin it though.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Clinder,

That is amazing, casting over 500' with an 8' rod and a calcutta 700. 

What rod do you use for a heaver?? You should be able to get significantly longer casts with an 11'+ heaver. 

The specs on a typical tournament rod would be 13-14'. Rated for at least 150 grams (5.25 oz). Most tournament casters use zziplex rods, although there are quite a few that throw century and greys rods. Some are very fast action (zzipplex HST SST and LT14), some are more parabolic (XTR). It really depends on the caster and the casting style. I have tried most of them and prefer the action of the zziplex FT.

There are distance casters up and down the east coast and a large group out in Texas. You should come to an event. Great people, a lot of fun and a competitive but friendly environment. There are classes (divisions) for all skill levels, so you can cast against others that are close to your average distance.

I must admit when I first read your posts that it appeared you were just trying stir the pot. Maybe I and others just took it wrong. Anyway, welcome and maybe we'll see you in the future.

Tommy


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

173 with an 8 footer?   

Jeeze, I wanna see that video too.

I don't think you can post video directly on here. Best thing to do is convert it to a mpg and ftp it up to a web host so others can link to it. 

How big of a file is it now and what format is it in? If you need it, I may be able to assist with the hosting part.
.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

not tryin to stir a pot at all im very interested. i use my 8 foot shimano tallus medium heavy action as my heaver cause i never have any problem gettin it out were i want it.ive never tried anything longer than that cause all i ever needed a rod for was fishin not competing in casting competitions. but after reading this forum for a little while i realized what i could possibly do with 10-12 pound test on a 10-14 foot pole and a 5 oz. im always out farther than anybody on the tybee pier i dont even worry about other lines most of the time cause i go right out past and over them. i cast my calcutta with the brake set prety darn light with no thumbing at all other than the first 30 feet or so just in case it wants to birdnest i can catch it but it is just for a split second and very light. its in the angle of trajectory and letting the tip do the work. i rock it a few times and when its tight and on the way back give it all i got. im confident enough with it though to throw it absolutly as hard as i can with really no concern for backlash or fluff and im not braggin at all but my rod tip moves buddy my friends have asked me how i do it cause when im feelin really confident with it they say the tip of my rod nearly bends to the butt of the rod on some cast.im not the biggest fellow by no means 160pounds so i dont do it with muscle i just do it like im swingin a golf club light grip supleness wip the hell out of it and let the rod do the work. like i said i can swing a golf club 130 miles an hour which is in the top 1/2 to 1% of all golfers in the world. I have heard people behind me talkin about my cast and mention things about that it was tournament quality and that they have never seen anyone cast a baitcaster that hard without backlash but i didnt think anything of it as far as i new i just fished more than them and had more practice.I had no idea they really meant people competed. im gonna try and get a video of me casting in a field or on the pier and post it if i can figure out how to. id love to get me a 10-12 foot pole with a medium action tip cause i no with a little practice i could make that thing wistle through the air. please nobody think im braggin cause im not im just very interested in this and want to share my thoughts and learn something about tournament casting gear from you guys and be takken seriously so i can try it out. plus im 30 years old married two kids i got better things to do than measure each others balls if you no what i mean. thanks for the info thanks for any info on this.

bubba i havent videod it yet but im goin to and will need help posting it please. ill let you no when i get it recorded. its not something i couldnt do again.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*clinder*

You my man are a nut cake.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

clinder, check your PM's.
.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I like bein anut cake!!!! you do mean that in the nicestpossible way dont you?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I was smelling some baking going on yesterday too... but if the man says he can cast an 8 footer 170+ and is willing to make a movie to prove it... he's on the right forum as far as I'm concerned.
.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks for the support there bubba thell sh** when i video it. i dont mind bein called a nut cake for now.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I doubt that "thell sh**"...  ...but I think you may have tweaked some interest.

Now that we're not combative here, I have some comments.

You have to realize something... when you come on a forum like this one, devoted to distance casting, and claim that the World Class casters here only get their distance because of their equipment... that most serious casters will immediately think you are a nut. There are folks here that have devoted countless hours perfecting their craft. 

And back to your original thread starting post. You've been lucky so far with the Teflon spray on mono. I wouldn't consider putting a solvent based substance on plastic based mono that wasn't made for it. Might work if the chemistry's right, but eventually you will hit on a combo that will weaken the line, if not melt it.

Looking forward to the movie.
.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i apologize for any implication that there was no skill or talent involved in long distance casting to everyone in this forum. i no i have some skill that helps me and do believe that good gear can make a considerable difference. i completely respect the talent involved and would be in awe seein a 800 plus foot cast/wow!! (teflon spray on mono) yeah back then i was using a line called pea line it didnt affect it in anyway negative but its been a long time since I used it especially since i prety much use all braid now. i no it worked great with that line added25-30 feet to a cast with a bass setup. Again though anyone offended please accept my apology for any disrespect to talent. i look forward to learning something in respect to competitive casting from all of you who im sure no considerably more about it than me. where can i shop for a rod made for competitive casting? thank you bubba for the criticism its taken to heart.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

well it seems we had one of claims awhile back. i forgot who it was that said they could cast an 8 ft rod 170+ yds and i said i'd love to see that since the best i could do was 160 yds with an 8ft ugly stick and a spinning reel. so here i am again saying i'd love to see it and like tommy said come on out to a casting tournament you'll have fun and maybe even pick a pointer or 2.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Look out Neil.


----------

